# 4 shots, nsfw . . . but no outright nudity



## newrmdmike (Jan 17, 2007)

here are four i took tonight and was pleased with, let me know what you think!!!
1






2




3




4





anyone who notices somthing they don't like please say it!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 17, 2007)

We're only to say what things we don't like?
Well ... in that case ... there's nothing for me to say.
Do you really think that any of these already need to be considered "not safe for work"? Just because of some "telling curves"?

May I say which one I like best?


----------



## Boltthrower (Jan 17, 2007)

Well heres my opinion on them I like them however in the 1st one she looks like she's just petrified of something. 
I like the last one she does look like she's a little more relaxed in them 
as for being NSFW I could understand the precaution for that. I've seen people get fired for viewing less than that


----------



## newrmdmike (Jan 17, 2007)

haha, i didn't mean you couldn't say anything good!!!

as for the nsfw i can't imagine anyone getting in trouble for the things they do, but i guess putting up the warning is the polite thing to do.

and thanks lafoto!

boltthrower, i'll agree  . . . although she wasn't nervous i definatly see it and didn't recognize the expression as one that would be taken as fear or somthing.  but hey, that may not be bad for the first two


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok, so now that I know that we may always say something good, I will tell you that I like No3 very much. I really like the soft shadows there!


----------



## newrmdmike (Jan 17, 2007)

well thankyou!


----------



## snownow (Jan 19, 2007)

I have to agree #1, the eyes are stunning, great focus


----------



## Jazz (Jan 20, 2007)

I like these.  Nice job.   My nitpicks are: 

In #1, I agree the expression doesn't work.  

In #3, while I don't know her true skin color, it appears too red.  Also, the background at the top is full of color.  Might be better if it matched the background down below. 

#4  beautiful shot.

Thanks for sharing.  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Ab$olut (Jan 20, 2007)

These look brill I like the last one the most


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 1, 2007)

you got me! number threes color isn't right . . . 
and thanks!


----------



## EJBPhoto (Feb 9, 2007)

See, I think the last one looks awkward. The body part... you can't tell what it is and it looks kind of twisted.   Anyway, nice pics tho.


----------



## rmh159 (Feb 9, 2007)

Can you talk about what kind of lighting / metering you used for the shots?


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 9, 2007)

ebj i think your wrong, 
and rmh, these were all shot with a ringlight either for slight fill, or off camera.  the last one was straight on ringlight with nothing else.  also though i used a lowel id-light, sometimes i put a diffuser over it.


the room these were taken in is pretty much white, so there is some stray light that i really liked in these, because it acted likea reflector.


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 9, 2007)

metering i meter about 1/3 to 2/3's of a stop over her skin i think, but i can't remember.


----------



## pickypics (Feb 9, 2007)

I like the first one and the last one... The eyes in number 1 are fabulous and she looks so happy and relaxed in the last one


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 12, 2007)

dang!!!! if i could rename the thread i would change it to "progression of confidence"


----------



## theusher (Feb 12, 2007)

Can I ask how you got the skin so smooth in the last photo? Was that post production(technique if you don't mind sharing?), make up, or flawless skin?


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 13, 2007)

you may ask!

and the answer is: a combination of those things (some of them at least)

lit with a ringlight, which helps a ton, good skin, makeup, then finally a very very slight softening filter in photoshop. so slight though that it only lessens the amount of reflected shine on her skin.  in fact the difference might be negligable to some people


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 13, 2007)

the filter was in a rangefinder a while back, in the ps tutorial. . . its worth  looking up


----------



## theusher (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the answer!


----------



## neea (Feb 15, 2007)

I like #1. Her eyes are fantastic. However, something seems uneven. I think it may be that her ah.. upper parts are not sitting evenly. One seems to be off to the side.
#4 is my fav. I like her expression.


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 15, 2007)

lol, correct . . . thats a reminder that they are real right? now i wish i had had her straighten up, but oh well, i still like it . . . even though its uneven.


----------

